# my 30 gallon



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

this is my first planted tank. I just wanted to take some pics before I move the heater and do some trimming. Im open to your comments so please post them! 

full tank: 









rotala indica: 
http://onfinite.com/libraries/148781/b39.jpg

rotala macranda: 
http://onfinite.com/libraries/148782/b7c.jpg

hygrophila polysperma: 
http://onfinite.com/libraries/152788/b4c.jpg

I was also thinking about something more stable to take place of the hygro. does anyone have any suggestions?

thanks,

Brady


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

my albino cory: http://onfinite.com/libraries/153036/10b.jpg


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

can you guys see the pics?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Brady,

I think you are off to a good start. Your plants look pretty healthy. What are your tank conditions, lighting, fert regiment, etc? H. zosterfolia would be nice substitute in your tank for the Hygro polysperma. I am not sure aht you man by stable, most of these stemsare fast growers, but its hard to get most of the hygros for look bushy and full. Usually they have long internodes and can look leggy, plants like Stargrass and Rotala green might work better for you here as they can take on a bushier apperance.

Try creating more foreground, it will give the tank depth and make it seem neater, even larger, than it is. Loose the ball of moss in the front. the riccia is nice but htere needs to be more foreground. I see you have soem tenelus of rostrate in the forground, spread that our and make a nice little "meadow in the center, off center. That will compliment the concave/ sort of double triangle scape you have going already. I have often wanted to try a scape that has 2 triangle layouts, one disappering behind the other but have not had the tank or sucess for it. 

I think the last thing to work on is trimming and pruning. Learn how your plants respond to trimming, and try to shape them into more orderly groupings. Post more pics


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think the bushy, lush nature of Heteranthera zosterifolia would make it an excellent replacement for the leggier Hygrophila polysperma.

Personally, I would remove the large circular green mass on the right side or push it back a little. 

The driftwood branch on the left side needs to go or needs some other pieces to complement it. Right now, it's just a solitary element with no cohesion to the rest of your layout.

Keep us updated. You have a nice tank. I see the Dutch influence/street in your tank -- and I really like to see that sort of technique being used!

Carlos


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys...

my tank specs are:
-126 watts of pc and NO coralife nutri-grow bulbs
-whisper 60
-ferts: flourish line and iron gold
-pressurized co2 with boyu diffuser
-100% flourite gravel


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

I just redid part of my aquascape.....and got a new fish....










rotala macranda









my new ram










I'm thinking about taking out the big sword behind the macranda. Whatd you guys think?


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

What'd you guys think?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A beautiful, healthy planted aquarium. The midground is a little weak though, so you may want to work on that. Two ways (there are more, some yet to be imagined) of creating depth and strengthening the midground at the same time:

Use of driftwood/hardscape to make the connection between the foreground and background (Nature Aquarium). 

Use of plant streets, such as Lobelia cardinalis or Saururus cernuus, to to form depth and visual movement (Dutch).

Have you considered helping the Plant Finder (plant database on this site) with some photos of different plants? You seem to take some great photos.

Carlos


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

The tank looks very nice and I also like ramirezi.


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

DO you guys think I should get rid of the sword behind the rotala macranda? It's getting kinda big.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

leave it it looks fine


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

what other things should i do to improve my aquascaping?


----------

